# if you officially register your copyright, are you required to use the � symbol on the design?



## phillymatt (May 13, 2008)

*if you officially register your copyright, are you required to use the © symbol on the design?*

If you register the copyright for a t-shirt design, are you required to print the © symbol on the shirt?


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: if you officially register your copyright, are you required to use the © symbol on the design?*

I don't believe that you're required persay, but why would you not want to? If you speant the time and money to protect yourself from IP theft, and that little circle c could stop people from stealing from you, why not use it?


----------



## phillymatt (May 13, 2008)

*Re: if you officially register your copyright, are you required to use the © symbol on the design?*

I'd just rather not print the *©* if I don't have to. It kind of "takes away" from the design.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: if you officially register your copyright, are you required to use the © symbol on the design?*

what about just putting your website in small letters under the design and putting the copywright beside that. That way if they want to tell they're friends where they got the shirt it's right there if they forget and the copyright is on there descretely but still in full effect.


----------



## phillymatt (May 13, 2008)

*Re: if you officially register your copyright, are you required to use the © symbol on the design?*

My company's name/website will be on the shirt, but I'd just rather not put the copyright symbol on there if I don't have to. My company is a small, independent type, and I feel that the *© *would take away from that "feel".


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: if you officially register your copyright, are you required to use the © symbol on the design?*



phillymatt said:


> My company's name/website will be on the shirt, but I'd just rather not put the copyright symbol on there if I don't have to. My company is a small, independent type, and I feel that the *© *would take away from that "feel".


I think it would add credibility to your designs, I t would show they were official designs . I think some people are "brand" shoppers. This would help attract those customers and they are willing to pay the premium price . A prime example is a Escalade verses the Suburban. The same basic drive train and vehicle with a different name. ..... JB


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: if you officially register your copyright, are you required to use the © symbol on the design?*

If you don't put the _*© *_symbol somewhere on your designs, I'm not sure whether you can pursue an infringement case.


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: if you officially register your copyright, are you required to use the © symbol on the design?*

You don't have to put it on your shirt, but you should put it on your hangtag and on your website.


----------



## DSGRAPHITA (May 15, 2008)

*Re: if you officially register your copyright, are you required to use the © symbol on the design?*

The copyright symbol makes your position stronger. The registration gives you a huge legal advantage - in any major court case, you get attorney's fees and you would not otherwise.


----------

